# RC71 remote for HR44, SAP button?



## Soccernut (Jan 20, 2004)

On the old remote you can flip the languages back and forth on channels with sap with the green button, is there a button on the rc71 for that or you need to go to the menu everytime you need to change the language?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry, there's no button for that on the RC71. You have to either go through the menus every time or find an RC65.

The RC65 will work with the HR44 but only in IR mode.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

If your on a channel that contains SAP.

You can press info, right arrow to Audio/Video and SAP is an option you can select.


----------



## Soccernut (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks guys.


----------

